# attaching exterior door pediment



## Jennifer 123 (May 30, 2011)

I have an exterior door with 2 sidelights on either side which is actually one piece. The house is wood siding and no porch cover, just a stoop, but very traditional. I am looking to purchase a broken pediment for above the door with the attached sidelights. The total width of this is 63". I also need to cover some metal flashing that is between top of door trim and the trim to be replaced. Where do I begin?


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

what kind of trim are you thinking? wood or a synthetic product?

which ever for the exposed location your talking about you will need to remove some siding and add flashing not cover it


----------



## thomasjmarino (May 15, 2011)

A pic would help. :wink:


----------



## jason.r (May 20, 2011)

I would definitely check with your local lumber yard as any broken doors or accessories would be "in-stock". This would be a good place to start. 

Outside of that contact a local handyman/contractor for any advise with what you are looking for. The deminsions are not uncommon and you are sure to find what you are looking for - a contractor may even quote you for building a new pediment.

Good Luck!

Jason


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

:laughing:no Jason she wants a broken pediment,not a broke pediment

http://en.mimi.hu/architecture/broken_pediment.html


----------

